# Good Cold Porcelain recipe



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you very much for this info. I have just started with air-dry clay and the recipe I used via Youtube was a complete bust. It didn't go to waste, though. I simply dissolved it in my paper mache glue mixture which has made my masks much stronger. Anyway, I will try your link and see what happens.
Do you have any pictures you can post of your rope?


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been using Apoxie Sculpt for years and I've never found anything I liked better. It sets up slowly and can be sculpted then carved and then even machined. You can work in layers and there is little to no shrinkage.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

@Empress Nightshade: Sorry, I don't have a picture. Instead of rope i should have said worm. I just rolled a bit in my hands measured it and let it dry and measured it again. If you've made some let me know how it went.
@Chewbacca: I haven't used apoxie sculpt bt I'm sure it's awesome. When I have the money I might try it. I just don't want to spend $20 a pound when I can make almost 2 pounds of a really nice modeling material for less than $5.


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

I love cold porcelain. Such a handy and cheap way to churn stuff out. I posted this before somewhere on here but I'll leave it here as well if that is okay? It goes hand in hand with clay as can just churn out great moulds for cheap.


----------

